# When moving......



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

When moving from house to house, what do you do with your fish? 

Do you put them in whatever you do when really cleaning the tank, then drive them directly to their waiting tank at the new house?

Do you transport them in little bags like the pet store did?

I'm asking this on my friend's sake, and also on mine because I'm moving this summer and I don't want to get rid of the fish if I don't have to. 

Also what do you do with larger fish? My friend has a shark about 6inches long and I really don't know how he'd transport him.


Thanks, 
Betta splendens


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I have moved many fish many times, & depending how far you have to move, its fairly easy. If I'm moving local (within a hour or 2) I use large bags or buckets. Do NOT fully clean your , gravel, decor & filters, try to move then as is an in as much moisture possible, or you will loose every bit of your good Bio & will have to totally recycle all your tanks. If you are moving long distance, there are battery powered air pumps you can get. And depending on temperatures, you can get heat pacs & coolers to keep them warm. Remember to, to also keep your bio warm too.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I moved my fish (4 danios and a RTBS) nearly 700 miles from Ohio to Mass

I packed them last. They traveled in gallon zip-top bags inside of a towel-lined cooler to try a keep them warm (it was summer and i wasn't too worried, but still.) I put them about 30 minutes before we left. I left the gravel and everything unwashed, with about and inch of water to keep the bio (hopefully) alive. It seemed to work, it didn't recycle on me.

That's my experience, and I'm sure there are better ways to do it (I.E. taking ALL old water with you in 5 gallon buckets.) and it was with small hardy(ish) fish. the RTBS was about 3 inches, but did travel well.

Good luck to you and your friend!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've moved lots of times... with very delicate fish as well... and what these two have described I have done and have not lost a fish.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

One more thing, try to keep as much of the water as possible so you don't have to cycle all over again at the other end. I've moved small tanks by carrying the fish, plants and tank water in a deep plastic container (big plastic garbage bins are good) and the wet gravel in a bucket (with some water to keep it wet). I usually carry the fish in the car with me, but last time I put them in the moving truck as it was only a short move. Battery operated air pumps are essential for long trips. Living in a fairly hot place, and keeing fish that tolerate relatively high temperatures, I haven't personally had to worry about temperature control. Good luck to you and your friend. :smile:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

as sue stated, if 2 hrs or under I have left 2-3" on the bottom of the tank and actually kept the fish in there, they were small fish though. anything over that I would say Bag em or bucket em. Try using bag buddies if over a long haul. they really do work at keeping NH3 down for the journey, and yes temp is important as well. You got some good advive in this thread, so it depends on how far the move is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Only once did I move a tank with fish in it (bought it through the newpaper) took it down to a few inches of water. Bad idea, some did fine, some had their brain bashed on the glass. Go with bags and buckets for the big guys.


----------

